# Leopard Gecko Growth Rate?



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm asking this on behalf of my mate who doesn't have internet access at the moment!

Yesterday she bought a little baby leopard gecko, and had everything set up for it. 

As the recommendation seems to be that they should be on paper towel substrate until 6 inches long, what sort of age would that likely correspond to?

Also, it's 6.5 cm long at the moment, what would you estimate the approximate age to be?

I know you could only be approximate, but the little tyke has been eating and pooping well and has shed without problems (before my friend got it), so assuming decent health.

Thanks.


----------



## pinacalada (Jul 21, 2009)

Every leo grows at a different pace, depends on how much they eat etc. I have a leo who i've had since she was 6 weeks old but she is only around 5 inches long because she had problems which made her stop eating for a while. You can only just wait really.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Spot said:


> As the recommendation seems to be that they should be on paper towel substrate until 6 inches long, what sort of age would that likely correspond to?


I keep mine on non-loose substrates all the time... first with paper towel (for the first couple of months) and then when moved up to larger RUBs/vivs with tiles, slate, lino etc (I don't use loose substrates at all)... 6" long could be anything from 4-7 months old depending on rate of growth



> Also, it's 6.5 cm long at the moment, what would you estimate the approximate age to be?


are you sure you mean 6.5cm (2 and a half inches) long? as that would make the leo barely more then a hatchling and possibly only a couple of weeks old at most... how much does it weigh?... most good breeders won't sell them until they're at least 8 weeks old and 20g


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks SleepyD.

Yes I really do mean 6.5cm I'm afraid.

I've only seen him/her in a photo, and it was the tiny size that prompted me to ask my friend to get the tape measure out and then ask about it on here.

As I understand it, she collected the leo in the RUB set up it was living in and intends to keep it there and not transfer it to a viv until much bigger. The temps were maintained during the drive with a heat pack and the RUB is now on a low wattage heatmat, statted.

Hopefully that will have reduced the stress of moving a bit as it never left it's familiar surroundings. It's eating and pooping okay.

Fingers crossed I suppose. :roll:

Edited to add: Don't know the weight I afraid, I've texted her the info you gave and have asked her to weigh him/her. I don't think she realised it was barely more than a hatchling - this is her first lizard. She's a dart frog girl - she expects young critters to be really tiny.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Spot said:


> Yes I really do mean 6.5cm I'm afraid.
> 
> I've only seen him/her in a photo, and it was the tiny size that prompted me to ask my friend to get the tape measure out and then ask about it on here.
> 
> ...


hopefully as it's still in it's original rub it should settle okay ... as you say fingers crossed ~ there's more info specifically for hatchlings on my website which may be of further help ~
Hatchling Leopard Gecko Care


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks very much again SleepyD :2thumb:

I've printed that page off and sent it to my friend (I hope that's okay - I sincerely apologise if it isn't.  ) as she has no net access at the mo.

Spoke to her and it seems the person she purchased from always sells babies in this manner! Insists on collection and provides it's original home, with a heat pack for the journey and a pretty extensive caresheet for both babyhood and for when it's older. I guess they must have a job lot of plastic boxes! 

Anyhoo... thanks very much for your helpfulness. Much appreciated.


----------

